# Brasilia/Rossi RR45 replacement feet



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

I am now the proud owner of a Brasilia RR45. Really pleased with the engineering, so very very glad indeed that I went the commercial route, the machine just oozes quality and having shoved some beans through it as a quick test, wow, I'm beginning to understand what a grind should be like, I thought my other grinder was good, but realise the consistency of particles is where it's all at. Pleasantly surprised at how quiet and whine-free the machine is in operation.

The RR45 is sadly missing one of it's rubber feet. One of the feet has cracked/ripped and fallen off, leaving just a bit of the rubber foot and the screw behind, so I just need a replacement rubber bit. I like the fact the current feet splay outwards where they touch the work surface to stop the machine sliding - a bit like suckers.

They can be seen at the bottom right hand corner of this diagram, part number 702065:

http://www.coffeeparts.com.au/ginorossi/rossi-spare-parts-1

Does anyone know where I can buy genuine or after-market feet, or can point me to something in the 1700+ ebay listings for rubber feet that would serve as an equivalent replacement?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Germany might be your best bet

http://www.bullonerosso.de/fuss-fur-dosiermahlwerk-brasilia-cc45-rr45-rr55-rr65-nuova-simonelli-mds-mdsa.html


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Germany might be your best bet
> 
> http://www.bullonerosso.de/fuss-fur-dosiermahlwerk-brasilia-cc45-rr45-rr55-rr65-nuova-simonelli-mds-mdsa.html


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

They have a foot, but they charge €20 postage. Doh!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Jeez...thats steep. i would try and find an equivalent. Some one modded theirs here with quieter feet

http://www.kaffee-netz.de/reparatur-und-wartung/66415-rossi-rr55-od-einblick-ins-geh-use-neue-slilent-feet-dran-geschraubt.html


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I think charliej on here could source Rossi/ Brasilia parts....give him a shout


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes I can source the parts but as both companies I deal with have their warehouses either in Italy or Germany the £9.90 carriage fee makes just 1 foot rather expensive, I can source bits for other grinders and machines so if we managed to get a group buy together, once the current RR55 burr saga is over, I don't mind doing another order. They also sell cleaning supplies like puly caf etc too


----------



## limes (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info glevum and Charliej, appreciated. I think I am going to strip down, clean and rebuild the whole grinder, so I can see if anything else is amiss before I commit to anything and after a proper check over if all it needs is one foot, I might cobble something together. Any companies in the UK who might have a foot?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well companies like RS Components and Farnell stock quite a lot of generic rubber feet and they can also be found on ebay, probably worth a look at the article on the German forum that Mark linked too and looking for something like that.


----------

